# WTT 04 gti 1.8t for your AUTOMATIC audi



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

like title says check my for trade thread

thanks

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5473500-FS-FT-2004-Silver-1.8T-GTI-Manual-5-SPEED-STOCK


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5473500-FS-FT-2004-Silver-1.8T-GTI-Manual-5-SPEED-STOCK


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

up


----------

